# Crazy



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

The first guy is either extremely talented or extremely lucky. I think he got lucky. 

Cool stuff video by dgates - Photobucket


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

the first one looks computer enhanced to me.


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

that first one looked fake as all get out.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

the last one wins


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Nodoubt!! The last one is insane. The first looks like some kind of commercial plus it looks fake. Those others guys are just crazy!!


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

The last one was pretty crazy


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> the first one looks computer enhanced to me.


Fastest LADA in the world!!


----------



## sjf323 (Mar 11, 2009)

The last one is definitely crazy


----------



## 4man0822 (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm with sookiesmacker on this, gots ta have something protecting the tighty whities!!!! LOL Just sayin


----------

